# Transmision de datos



## savillen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola buenos dias: Despued de dar muchas vueltas, he encontrado este foro, y por comentarios leidos he visto que aqui hay gente que sabe mucho sobre el tema que a mi me interesa objeto de mi proyecto.

Mi proyecto consiste el la lectura de datos (bits) de un dispositivo electronico que capta señales de radiacion en W/m2 y las transmite via puerto RS-485. Captar estos datos y enviarlos via GPRS/Internet a un servidor web en el cual me aparezcan estos datos.

Lo primero que he querido es comunicar el dispositivo con el PC y al no poder leer absolutamente nada, pregunto: 

        .- ¿Hay que llamar de alguna manera al dispositivo transmisor para que empiece a transmitir?

         .- Suponiendo que consigo que me transmita y lo comunique con mi PC, ¿como interpreto los datos?


Estoy un poco verde con todo este tema, en el que me he introducido no hace mucho tiempo y agradeceria mucho asesoramiento sobre esto, Muchas Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 15, 2010)

Para comunicarlo con un pc necesitas un conversor rs485 a rs232. Los datos los recibiras en un  string. El soft tendra que abrir el puerto serial y esperar algun caracter de control como inicio de protocolo, los datos y algo que te indique que termino el paquete de datos. Puede que mande el dato neto sin nada.. el hardware dira de que modo transmite el dato, fijate ahi..


----------



## savillen (Jul 15, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta, no sabes lo que agradezco que sepas sobre el asunto.

El conversor ya lo tengo, de RS485 a RS232 y el dispositivo viene con un soft que al que no consigo conectar. Mediante hiperterminal he probado a conectarlo y en un programa para ver los puertos serie se ve que da alguna respuesta pero no tengo claro que realmente lo sean. Cuando dices lo de string, que es exactamente y como averiguo como usarlo??

Una vez mas, muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 15, 2010)

Postea el manual del dispositivo que capta la señal de w/m2 marca, modelo. Es alli donde hay que leer como transmite los datos. Puede ser que los tenga en un buffer y tengas que interrogarlo para sacarle los datos o pude que este continuamente transmitiendo lo que haria que necesitas conocer el protocolo para agarrar un frame de los datos y podes displayarlos. Un string  es una cadena de caracteres que puede tener un formato dado. Ej. caracter de control+datos+caracter final de linea. Lo que tenes que hacer en ese caso es esperar ese caracter de control para leer tantos caracteres de datos. Los ultimos caracteres de control puede ser un chr10+char13 lo que seria un final de linea y un enter para leer el proximo dato. etc..

Abriendo una terminal con el com y  la configuracion del puerto adecuada que diga el fabricante por ejemplo 9600,n,8,1 deberias estar viendo el string. Abri la terminal que grabe un archivo quedando el puerto abierto y quedate mirando si captura algo..


----------



## savillen (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola Amigo,

Muchas gracias por seguir ayudandome. Como tu dices yo creo que los datos hay que sacarselos interrogandole; la cuestion es que como le puedo interrogar para obtener los datos??

1saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 16, 2010)

Ya te he dicho, manual del equipo, marca y modelo


----------



## savillen (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola brujo:

Si ya se que me has dicho, pero el manual es muy incompleto, y lo unico que me dice que usa el protocolo modbus RTU. 

Por otro lado tambien dice que ellos venden un conversor apropiado  de rs4858 a RS232 que lleva incorporado control de fujo RTS, yo tengo un conversor de otra marca con aparentemente las mismas caracteristicas y no consigo nada.Sabes que importancia tiene esto del rts o lo de usar distintas marcas de conversores?? 

Por ultimo solo decirte que por ahora me daria por satisfecho con que mi ordenador se comunicara con el dispositivo, cosa que de momento me veo muy lejos.

Muchisimas gracias nuevamente,

1saludo.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 19, 2010)

Bueno ahi esta el quid de la cuestion. Modbus RTU. Ese protocolo esta basado en un master y esclavos. Cada esclavo le asignas una direccion de hardware y desde el master cuando interrogas haces referencia a cada esclavo, luego leer el registro, etc.. Yo hice la instrumentacion de un horno de rosa mosqueta donde la pc ademas de representar los valores del proceso se comunicaba con los PLC y permita reprogramarlos. Guardaba los valores del proceso y los programas para el secado. En una palabra se podia manejar el horno desde el pc ordenando a los plc o desde los plc enviar los datos del proceso verlos en tiempo real y guardarlos en la pc.

Googlea y busca el manual con los comandos, no recuerdo desde donde lo baje. Basicamente tienes que hacer con algun lenguaje de programacion leer el puerto serial como indica el protocolo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modbus


----------

